# URGENT - Door won't open!!!



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi I have a problem in that the passenger door on a Coupe doesn't open with either the exterior or interior handle! There is resistance in both handles when pulled so I know the cable hasn't snapped, but I think its a problem with the deadlock being jammed.
I have tried disconnecting the battery for 1 hr to see if that resets the deadlock but to no avail. The driver's door is fine.
Has anyone had this problem before and can suggest a solution please before I start ripping away at the door card because it can only be removed by opening the door!!


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

well this may seem like a stupid question but have you tried to unlock the door with the key and not via the remote could be the automatic actuator on that door is gone


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: URGENT - Door won't open!!! (Naresh)*

Remove grill & speaker look with mirror & flash light, may just be iced up if its as cold across the pond as it is here.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

My right doorpull is sometimes unresponsive, but it'll always open on the second pull. Def try using the key, you should be able to get in if you bypass the electric crap. BTW, how did you get to the battery if your doors were closed?


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Its his passenger door.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi its not the cold as it's alot warmer today than it has been. The passenger door doesn't have a keyhole - its blanked off. Any more ideas please, I'd like to solve this without destroying the door card.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (Naresh)*

Destroying door card will get you nowere but an added expense. Try and get a long skinny screw driver through speaker hole on to linkage or latch.


_Modified by TToxic at 3:49 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (TToxic)*

I'm almost certain the linkage cable is still attached and NOT snapped as I can feel tension in both interior and exterior handles. The removal of the door card would be to get to the door latch mechanism so destroying the card is the absolute last resort.


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

just a quick question for you, when inside the car if you use the lock and unlock buttons on the console can you feel a difference in the tension on the handle?
I will have a look at my bentley when I get home and see if there is anything useful for you in it, I haven't taken the door cards off yet myself so not sure if there is a way in there without doing any damage to it


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Z3r0)*

didn't some guy have a door problem a while back.... at the body shop?
I've never had the door card off so I'm not familar with the internals
of the handle/lock ass. wonder what could have happened. I thought
that for safety it was nearly impossible for doors to fail like that trapping 
passengers.


----------



## Z3r0 (Sep 24, 2006)

so far unable to get you any helpful insight into getting the door card off without the door being open or wrecking it completely, one thing I have seen work if the cable has slipped a bit is to use both the inside and outside handle at the same time, though the last time I saw that work it was on an older american car but I guess anythign is worth a shot in a pinch.


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: URGENT - Door won't open!!! (Naresh)*

Even if you tear out door card and yank on cable it wont get you there without breaking nylon cable 
mounts.You have to grab the cable itself not the black protective outer cable.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: URGENT - Door won't open!!! (TToxic)*

Try this: Insert key into door and turn one way or the other, one direction (counter-clockwise?) will lower the windows, allowing you to at least get inside.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

you would not be able to get the door car off without having the door open. plus there isn't enough room inside to move it around. 
but to get the door car off you need to remove the circular piece right below the interior grab handle, then uncrew the hex screw then just lift up. but be careful cause it is a PAIN to get back on correct. h
hope that helps.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

Hi I can get into the car via the driver's door that's not a problem it's just that the passenger door won't open. It's as if the deadlock is jammed. I'm experienced in removing pretty much every panel on the TT and know the door card won't come off without the door being opened but I will have to force it cut away if there is no other option.
Surely this must have happened to someone before, is what was the remedy? It could just be a lever that has been knocked out of position.
When using the remote or interior unlock buttons you can hear the electrics in the door working, just not engaging the lock.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Naresh)*

Have you called your dealer to ask?


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

Nope - I'd rather not go to the dealer and bend over while he hands me the bill!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Naresh)*

I'd call and see if anyone can give you a pointer, my dealer will actually do that; I got advice about timing belt stuff, coilpacks, etc. Just make sure your BS radar is on full alert


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

just leave it.... roll down the window and have your pasenger JUMP in.
I wonder what went wrong with your door. 
let's all hope it's something easy, 
I'm probably next for the crazy door failure.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (exboy99)*

theres a good reason not to shave your keyholes.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Any more advice guys before I start cutting up a perfectly good door card?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Naresh)*

sounds dumb but..have u tried to slim jim it open?


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

The door handle both inside and outside don't work so a slim jim won't work because aren't those used to pull at the bowden cable which is what the handles pull anyway?


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (Naresh)*

Found this on the UK TT forum, hope this helps








http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...26865
I also found some posts on there saying you should try pushing on the door from inside and locking/unlocking the door rapidly. Another post side to push on the door from the outside and locking/unlocking the rapidly to see if the latch will close or release. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by markcorrado1 at 11:15 PM 1-25-2009_


----------

